# Ibis "Cousin-it" Improvements



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I posted this a while back, but here is my tandem in its latest and greatest form!
Started off as a mountain tandem... Converted it to road, did RAGBRAI on it. Just did BRR ride on it too. Today I put a 1x1 Fork on it with a long steerer so I could get the bars up higher, what an improvement!!!! In the summer i'm going to run riser bars on it and rip up singletrack on it. Disc tabs are in the making too!
New stuff so far
-XT shadow derailleur
-10spd. Dura-Ace bar-end shifters
-Brooks seat
-Time trial stoker bars
-FSA sealed headset









































How do you guys like it?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Very nice. Quite a conversation piece. You can't help but make friends on a bike like that. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Everywhere bike event I go to, I always hear stories about "back in 95 I wish i could have afforded one"... haha.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*It needs one more update...*

this


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

wow! I do need that!


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

*Cousin It*

Don't suppose you still have the "It"? How did the disc tabs work out? I've gotten one and it came with Pro Disc from factory (I'll be swapping it out for updated disc on back) and I'd like to update with a disc front fork.

Any thoughts?
Mike


----------



## TangoGreg (Feb 15, 2007)

*I love those old ibis tandems!*

I still like seeing people talking about the old ibis tandems.
They were and are still amazing bikes with lots of life left in them.
Keep em Rolling!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

TangoGreg said:


> I still like seeing people talking about the old ibis tandems.
> They were and are still amazing bikes with lots of life left in them.
> Keep em Rolling!


WOW- are those all yours? I love that last photo!!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

7 water bottle holders! awesome.


----------



## TangoGreg (Feb 15, 2007)

*Actually the collection has grow since those Picts were taken...*

I have a fondness for these great old bikes and I like teaching tandeming to people.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cool, so how many do you have?

Here is a photo of uptube #3 that I purchased from the original owner a few years back. Scot made his, then Wes and then this one...


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Updated pictures!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

That's quite the transformation. I like it in full mountain bike mode.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks good! Did you keep all of the original parts or have you gotten rid of them?


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

Great shots of the Ibis at work...er play....


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

It never really had any of the "original" parts, that I know of. I still have the orginal color-matched fork, but there are rumors going around that there was a color-matched suspension fork for it too in the 90's. The tandem was bought from "third-hand" from Colorado Freeride, and they used it as a rental bike. The suspension fork came off to make sure sure renters were not using it as a actual mtb. Long story short, the frame broke, I bought it, and fixed the frame. Who knows whats original and what isnt. What I do like is it came with a Sun Ringle XL rear rim, laced to a new Shimano tandem hub. 48 spoke, triple butted


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

full mountain mode as bad @$$!!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

You can always use a "Trials" stem to lift the bars









The view from twin peaks in San Francisco


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Ready for the summer, since we have a dedicated Mountain tandem I decide to make the IBIS into a road only machine.









700C front wheel & fork with no pedal overlap (I was a little worry about that) with "Trials" stem, makes for a really comfortable position.


----------

